# Get'em while they are still here



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Just finished an inventory of CRP within roughly a 10 mile radius of my location in SE North Dakota. All together, 8 sections (5100 acres) of CRP is being plowed up or was plowed up this fall as I write this. Watching a tractor run yesterday evening and the deer running, and sharptails and pheasants flying away from an area was enough to make a grown man cry. I don't know what good the ethanol will do for my diesel powered car, but I do know that pheasant hunting will change in my area of the state. If you haven't seen the latest graphic information on CRP losses in my other post, be prepared. The couteau and drift plain of North Dakota (main duck production, duck hunting and east river pheasant hunting areas) are going to lose between 10,000 and 50,000 acres of CRP per COUNTY in the next three years according to USDA data. Say goodbye everyone to the good hunting. To those small business' that rely on hunters, welcome back to the days before CRP.

I am most sorry for the youth hunters that will never see the period I saw from the soil bank days to the CRP program. The good old days will be something they just hear about.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

It's not the end of the world indsport, CP 37 shows great promise. I have visited with many farmers from Tsodaks area and they are putting lots of land in this program. In ND as usual we are sucking hind tit when it comes to payments. Only $52.00 an acre in my area which is a little shy from what they are getting 5 miles south of us.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

My brother did some figuring the other day. With the current Wheat prices and 
the acreage we have in CRP, and some acreage in rent, we would have made
approximately $100,000 (this year). This is a far cry from what CRP pays.

We have no machinery so we would have to contract the Plowing/disking, Planting,
Spraying, and Custom combining. We would also purchase Crop Insurance.
Most of this would be paid up front, gambling a very good Harvest.

Figuring good Weather and Gambling (farming is a gamble, I don't care what you
say, city folk don't understand this) on the very good Wheat Crop, and figuring
what ifs, we would have made approximately plus $60, 000 (which would have
been fine with us). CRP only made us $4500 (after spraying for weeds).

We made the unfortunate mistake of signing up for CRP another 5-7 years.
We will have loss approximately plus $400,000 (most would have been put into
savings compounding interest) in that short time frame.

That is a huge lost for us. No way is CRP or hunters ever going to make that up.
By the way, we have never charged Hunter for hunting there.

We are not contracting CRP again. Looking back at it, it is a scam for what
you get out of it. If we broke the CRP contract we could not recover from the
penalty we would incur. We could have made more renting that land for crop use.

So before you enter into any contract, think long and hard what you want to do.

I bet other farmers that have contracted CRP are kicking themselves.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

G/O,

What is CP 37?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't blame farmers. All they are doing is trying not to go in debt. If you got a problem with it why don't you go donate a trillion dollars so then crp can pay us more. If you cant afford to donate a trillion dollars then you now know how we feel.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

CP-37:

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/privatelands/CP37.htm


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Dick,

Thanks for the link.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

$17 / bushel durum does not help either.

Here is my RANT

*US burns food for fuel via ethanol. Save a penny on gas and pay double for milk, meat and bread.* Societies that burn their food for energy are usually in deep trouble.

Lose CRP and the wildlife benefits. Small town hunting economy destroyed.

Remove government subsidies on ethanol. Remove all tariffs on South American and South African ethanol! If ethanol is the answer - let the low cost producer win.

Cargills, ADMs, and the like are making $$$$.

You cannot put ethanol into gasoline until the very end because of fear of corrosion of the refinery equipment and the gas pipelines criss-crossing the US.

The poor soil areas pulled back into production will need more chemicals to grow crops and dump tons of soil and chemicals into our waterways.

People are starving around the world, but we turn corn (food) into fuel, when other sources of energy are available.

Ethanol for fuel is the devil in XXXX clothing.

Any hunter, conservationist save the world from hunger activist, or even the tree huggers that are supporting ethanol is creating an ecological nightmare.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you realize that the corn that is ussually put into food is entirely different than what we grow for ethanol. I have no problem with crp, but why have crp on a parcel where you can get more money raising crops.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

coyote_buster said:


> Do you realize that the corn that is ussually put into food is entirely different than what we grow for ethanol.


I'm sure he does, but it's when people start planting corn for ethanol on fields where they used to plant corn for food that the problems he's talking about begin.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Ethanol is all smoke and mirrors. The politians need to slow down, take a couple of deep breaths and reconsider this whole thing. It's not going to solve the engery crisis and it's causing grain prices to soar. Everything from bread to beer is going to start to feel the crunch. Drop the subsidies and lets see how the program does.


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i the CP 37 initiative only in SD or in ND too??


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hockeyhunter99 said:


> i the CP 37 initiative only in SD or in ND too??


Click the link and _*read*_!!!!! Its a USDA/FEDERAL PROGRAM!! (look it up!) :withstupid:


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

upland420

SSOOOOORRRRRRYYYYYY!!!!  the link went right to SD websight. thought i would make a clarification. didn't mean to disrupt your peacefulness. :eyeroll:


----------



## sioux1975 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have not spent a great deal of time on this site due mainly to all the negative banter about non-residents. But I will put in my 2 cents worth here. I have been a resident of the Twin Cities for more than 30 years. But I grew up on a farm in Richland County (Wyndmere area) and spent more than 26 years on that farm. I witnessed and experienced the high pheasant populations of the 60's, due mainly to soil bank program and to some extent, the minimal use of chemicals for agricultural purposes. But I'm guessing the majority of individuals that are regulars on this website are younger than I am, so they have not seen the roller coaster balance of farming to habitat based on demand for farm land when certain crops are in demand, prices are good, and looking back, when expenses were not the issue they are in this current day and age. I saw the soil bank program disappear and along with it the pheasants and huns. Shelter belts were ripped out, old farmsteads bull dozed, and fields planted right up to the fence lines. Many farmers missed the good old days of hunting, too, and many of them eventually set 5 or 10 acres aside on their own to provide some habitat for feathers and fur, and the results became obvious after a few years. And, of course, the recent success of CRP has been a great blessing for all wildlife, but I see it from both sides. I have many relatives and friends battling the elements to make a living back in North Dakota, and although I'm disappointed that there will be such a drastic change over the next couple of years, the farmers come first.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI GUYS GET  THEM THIS YEAR I JUST RETURNED FROM NODAK AND I SAWW TONS OF BIRDS IF ALL THE C.R.P. GOES AWAY OR A BAD WINTER HAPPENS IT COULD BE OVER HUNT WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Sioux
I would agree they are some what hostile to Non Residents. Some very much so. there are some that are downright friendly. Dont let a few bad eggs spoil it all.


----------



## nodak72 (Oct 19, 2006)

As one individual referenced making a living has just a tab more priority than entertainment, not to tough to figure. In our area a quarter of crop land would generate somewhere in the neighborhood of $9-10,000 of expenses for the community (this does not count land rent or any profit that would mostly likely be spent locally also), how many hunters would you have to jam on to this one quarter to generate that much revenue for the area.

Also for your information, in our area, which is in NW ND and we have been trying to some marginal ground into CRP with minimal luck. If they will consider it they come out and stake it out and there is no flow to the boundries, it zig-zags all over the place.


----------

